# Persistent Diatoms! HELP!



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok... so... I am having a horrible Diatom problem. It is occurring in a well-established tank, going on almost a year. I cannot get rid of them. The issue is in my 55 gallon Cichlid tank with Cichlid sand substrate, slate rock work, and a 30 watt 50/50 sun reef 6500k light. I have 2 canister filters, both FilStars, one L with 350 gph and one S with 250 gph. My parameters don't fluctuate and are all within the appropriate numbers. The light appears bright enough and it's on for 6-8 hours a day with little indirect sunlight. I also only feed once a day, every other day. Right now I'm thinking that my issue is excess Silicates in the water, however, I have been using PhosGuard and filter pads designed to remove phosphates (though they're probably not changed often enough), along with removing them manually. I do not have a TDS meter and am not sure what my tap water levels are, but it is Detroit city water. 

What can I do to get rid of these ugly Diatoms? Below are a few things I've considered trying... please let me know what you think is my best option or if there's another way to solve my problem.

- Increase lighting? Maybe up the wattage and increase hours on per day. 
- Remove slate rock? Was considering switching to Texas Holey Rock. 
- Introducing RO/DI system? (Difficult b/c I live in a small apartment, but could figure it out).
- Installing UV in filtration? 
- Don't remove any Diatoms, limit feeding even more, continue water changes, allow it to die off and deal with the ugliness?

Please help! I can't take it anymore!*H2


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Diatoms feed off silicates. No silicates = no Diatoms


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

How big are you Cichlids? 

Bristle Nose Plecos will gladly eat the diatoms, but depending on what type of Cichlids you have, they might try to eat your pleco. Also, the bigger the BN Pleco is, the more expensive it is going to be. Since BN Plecos only get about 6 inches (depending on the variety), they are more suited for a 55 (whereas a common pleco can reach 2 feet). 

A UV filter would probably work, but it might also kill some of your BB and cause a cycle swing (I've heard people arguing both yes and no on this, so just putting it in as a warning).


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Reefing Madness... If you read my post, it states that I believe silicates are the issue, but I'm having trouble locating the source and how to get rid of the excess. Was trying to find another way to get rid of the Diatoms.


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

welok I have close to twenty mid-size Mbuna Cichlids. I have a couple that may be relatively aggressive, but I'm not positive. Thanks for the response!


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

How big will the Mbuna get? I don't have cichlids, so when I google'd how big they would get, it was a range of 2-8 inches. I do know that many of the people in my area use Rhino Plecos with their cichlids, though again, I don't know one type of cichlid from another. Pterygoplichthys scrophus, Chocolate Pleco, or Rhino Pleco (3 names, 1 pleco) get to be just under 11 inches. Most stores only sell them when they are babies though. If you have facebook, I recommend joining any of the local groups and see if anyone is getting rid of one (I saw one that was sold in August of 2016 [so not too long ago] on one at https://www.facebook.com/groups/542932565783080/ [your info says you are in Detroit, so I google'd "Detroit facebook fish groups" and that was the first one I saw, then did a search for Rhino Pleco]). If Detroit is anything like Hampton Roads (where I live), there are several active groups, and most of the topics involve people buying/selling things.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If your using Phosguard and you still have silicates, then your pads are exhausting to quickly and you need to change them probably every other day, if your not testing. Testing would tell you when the pads are at their ends.
And if your not testing the water going into the tank, then I'd say there is your problem.

As Diatoms are not free floating, a UV light isn't going to kill whats in the tank, but only that which is floating in the water column.

If you lower your lighting it will help, the more intense light kinda help the breeding grounds.

So, like you stated, if you want them gone, as they kinda do get a little unsightly, I'd add a RO to your apartment tap. That'll do the trick. Doesn't have to be large, and you don't have to poke holes in any lines, you can get the faucet adaptor for it.


----------

